# The Big Announcement (nothing to see here part Deux)



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello *f*r*i*ends and neighbors (and s*l*imy Squids and dirty Llamas),

I got a new avatar.

In commemoration *o*f the momentous occasion I've decided to *l*aunch a few bombs. These are going to three specially *s*elected individua*l*s *b*ecause of their hei*n*ous *c*ri*m*es against *h*umanity and the puff forums. *W*hat *a*re these crimes? It's *b*eing *a* party to the *d*est*r*uction of *i*nnocent and not-so-innocent members of thes*e* here *g*reat forums.

F*o*r this, I will act as Judge, Jury, and Executioner. I h*a*ve found you all *g*uil*t*y and you will suffer the fa*t*e of having your mailboxes blown sky high. Watch out bec*a*use the ha*c*higo come*t*h.

You may resume your *r*egularly scheduled puffing.

Oh, did I forget these?

91011501347114193997ha
91011501347114193997chi
91011501347114193997go


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

love the new avatar, Brent....Welcome to The Legion of BOOM!!!

let the Mayhem commence..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

and let this serve as a warning to you all...LOBsters don't die....we multiply


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

hmmmm. random bold letter.... or is it



filolslbnmhwbadigoagtatr



hhmmmmm


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Blah blah blah. Another lobster, big deal.

Must be some sort of hidden message with all the bold letters....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> hmmmm. random bold letter.... or is it
> 
> filolslbnmhwbadigoagtatr
> 
> hhmmmmm


hmmmmmmmmm..an anagram, perhaps... quite possibly the names of his targets...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side Brent. We are glad to have you...see you in the rubber room....you did get the secret knock didn't you?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> hmmmm. random bold letter.... or is it
> 
> filolslbnmhwbadigoagtatr
> 
> hhmmmmm


just a another *lob*_otomied_ fool rambling some sort of non-sensical babble. Most likely something along the lines of " I do not go well with butter!" "that water is to hot" and/or "why are my pinchers strapped shut?"


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice avatar. I like it. What happened to a trial by a jury of your peers? Darn vigilantes.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome Brent! Glad to have you aboard and that new avatar kicks ass!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

*B*lah, b*L*ah, bl*A*h, bla*H*

Lobsters need butter. Not access to USPS flat rate boxes and shipping.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hach, Hach, Hach, ??? tsk, tsk, tsk... the Lunatics have Lured you In. :tinfoil3: Warn your family - you're about to become incorrigible... :tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

so what you're telling me brent is we cant be friends anymore...
lol congrats man


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh bloody hell.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Hach down, Shawn to go!

Seriously tho, welcome brotha! And mess up some mailboxes!

...this message has been brought to you by the LOB...
​


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Just like all pesky bugs... The Lazy Ostracized Boogers are multiplying...time for some Raid...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> *B*lah, b*L*ah, bl*A*h, bla*H*
> 
> Lobsters need butter. Not access to USPS flat rate boxes and shipping.....


and addresses..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Just like all pesky bugs... *The Lazy Ostracized Boogers are multiplying*...time for some Raid...


HEY! Listen cheesehead, I take great offense to that comment. I AM NOT A BOOGER!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...you can be a Lazy Ostracized Breasticle


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and addresses..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


D'OH............exit..........stage left evennnnnn.....


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats on becoming a tasty dinner because that's all LOBsters are


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and addresses..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Maybe I can stop it with this VooDoo Doll!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh good another crustacean to cook.....We will take care of this! You just signed your own death warrant buddy!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Oh good another crustacean to cook.....We will take care of this! You just signed your own death warrant buddy!


Don't worry Brent, Brad hits like a girl. Oh speaking of squids, you down for some calamari later?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Maybe I can stop it with this VooDoo Doll!
> View attachment 38751


Damn - Pete's avatar got a serious sunburn!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Damn - Pete's avatar got a serious sunburn!


LOL

Start using sunscreen, dude... that can lead to cancer and deformity...









Welcome, Hachigo!!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

go get em LOBster!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

gosh said:


> Don't worry Brent, Brad hits like a girl. Oh speaking of squids, you down for some calamari later?


Ah, I love calamari. Just sit back and watch Brad as one of your fellow squids gets cooked.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> LOL
> 
> Start using sunscreen, dude... that can lead to cancer and deformity...
> 
> ...


Holy shit that is funny! lmao


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep the title summed it up.... *nothing to see here *

Best of Luck...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Maybe I can stop it with this VooDoo Doll!
> View attachment 38751





Desertlifter said:


> Damn - Pete's avatar got a serious sunburn!


yeah....well, I've always been fair-skinned...



Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> LOL
> 
> Start using sunscreen, dude... that can lead to cancer and deformity...
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!...A Mr Potatohead wrapped in bacon..if that's not this Christmas' hot toy item, then I dunno what this world is comin' to.

Pinhead Jr.: "I wonder if Jewish parents would buy 'em for their kids during Chanukkah?"


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

A spiky bacon wrapped dradel (dunno how to spell that) of course!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmmmm..an anagram, perhaps... quite possibly the names of his targets...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


>


ROFL!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

God, that movie sucked.....2 1/2 hours of mind-numbing Hell all for like 10 minutes of good killing....

okay, so it is an anagram...let's see....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> hmmmm. random bold letter.... or is it
> 
> filolslbnmhwbadigoagtatr
> 
> hhmmmmm


Okay, puzzle fans....Brent has admited that these letter are actually an anagram of the names of his 3 targets, so let's see...I'm going to assume that it's the full user name, so let's have some fun...

filolslbnmhwbadigoagtatr

okay, I'm gonna take a stab at one and guess that one of his targets is Danfish....all the letters are there.....

possible target 1.: Danfish

if that's the case, then that would leave these letters remaining:

lollbmwbigoagtatr

mind you...this is just a guess


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Okay, puzzle fans....Brent has admited that these letter are actually an anagram of the names of his 3 targets, so let's see...I'm going to assume that it's the full user name, so let's have some fun...
> 
> filolslbnmhwbadigoagtatr
> 
> ...


Oh, and if anyone can figure this out before it lands, I'll unleash a nuke upon some poor unsuspecting soul :target::target::target:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I give up...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Oh, and if anyone can figure this out before it lands, I'll unleash a nuke upon some poor unsuspecting soul :target::target::target:


So here's the full "manifesto": filolslbncmhwabadriegoagttactr

Here's what I've hit on so far out of that (haven't hit all three in one pass though):

socalocmatt
thebrain
bigsarge
fatherinlaw
danfish
badfinger


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

a. "desertlifter" doesn't fit. Winning! 

b. if the cipher is reductive, Wallbright (walbrit) does...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL. For a while there I had the letters spelling out "had to gag bomb first"


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like these will be landing today and I know I've at least tortured one person with my anagram....excellent.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

sweet new avatar if your a new LOBster I foubd my next target when I get better LOBster are so good with butter


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

03Jarhead said:


> sweet new avatar if your a new LOBster I foubd my next target when I get better LOBster are so good with butter


Ahhaha, good luck with that :hungry:

The bombs have landed. Just waiting for the targets to wake up from their comas. Even though no one guessed who the targets were I've decided to go along with launching my nuke. It'll be heading out tomorrow.


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

well well well congrats on the new avatar and the new association with them damn LOBsters Brent, i guess all i have to say is good luck god speed and watch your ass buddy sure your gonna have to get a new mailbox or 2.


joshey


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Ahhaha, good luck with that :hungry:
> 
> The bombs have landed. Just waiting for the targets to wake up from their comas. Even though no one guessed who the targets were I've decided to go along with launching my nuke. It'll be heading out tomorrow.


.......wait...........what?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> .......wait...........what?


You see dear Monty (a.k.a. Eric) I had this evil incindiary device in the works for a while. A little revenge.

I thought for sure you were going to get the anagram. Heck, you had two names in your list...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Heck, you had two names in your list...


ahhhhhh......BOOGER!

LOL! Nice touch putting the DC in your Signature. Classy, that.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I know who one of them was for.... bastard :fu


more to come later. must.... get.... to... work


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL.....I was POSITIVE that you were one of the targets.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and let this serve as a warning to you all...LOBsters don't die....we multiply


You _do_ die. In a pot of boiling water. And you taste great with butter!


----------

